# Sticky  A3 (8P) Fourtitude Members Gallery



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

Welcome to the A3 (8P) Fourtitude Members Gallery, where members can post pics of their A3s.
*To have anything added to this gallery, use the report post to moderator function, from a post where your picture is in another thread.
Or Post it Here.*

*3dr A3 3.2, Southern France and Twin Cities, MN:*









*821 (Greg), Troy, MI:*









*A+, Coquitlam, BC:*









*a3-b-RS, Berkeley, CA:*









*A3inAZ, Phoenix, AZ:*









*A3owner2B, North Carolina:*









*A3Pat, Addison, TX:*









*ACIII, Kowloon, HK:*








*AdidasCU, Boulder, CO:*









*ahgood, Richmond, BC:*









*aircanada_23, Toronto, ON:*









*angryrican66, Fairfax, CA:*








*ATRE, San Mateo, CA:*









*AudiHVParts, Huntington Valley, PA:*









*autobahnmouse, Istanbul, Turkey:*








*azoceanblue, Sun City, AZ:*








*Ballo Fruit, Severn, MD*








*Biggie_Robs, Oxford, MS:*








*BoraBmw, Bora:*








*brungold W.LA Ca.*








*claud, Raleigh, NC:*








*crew217:*









*cwash36, Plainfield, NJ:*









*d-s-d-j, Netherlands:*








*dandle, London, UK:*









*dan-phx, Scottsdale, AZ:*









*DaveE, Philadelphia, PA:*









*DAVID1.8T, Phoenix, AZ:*









*Dayton, Cleveland, OH:*








*dhaley, Rockland County, NY:*









*Discover, Yehud:*









*dougman, Bedford, NH:*








*eltonsi Toronto ONT. *









*fireweaver, East Bay, CA:*









*francy.net, Milano, Italy:*









*g1186, Weston, FL:*









*gCHOW, South Pasadena, CA:*








*ghostmike, Richmond, BC:*









*GLEA, Las Vegas, NV:*









*grantb4, San Juan Capistrano, CA:*









*GregZ, Woodbridge, NJ:*









*grew, Santa Monica, CA:*









*Grisnjam, Austin, TX:*









*GTI017, Mill Creek, WA:*









*GTIHun, Portland, OR:*









*H-ManZX, Berlin, Germany:*








*I BAKED COOKIES Dayton, OH*








*IRISHPRIDE Somerset,KY. *









*jefftyky, Las Vegas, NV:*









*judgegavel, Staten Island, NY:*









*jumpsi, Tampere, Finland:*









*justdanorm, Cape Coral, FL/Hannover, DE:*









*kharma, Newton, MA:*









*KnockKnock, Los Angeles, CA:*








*krazyboi, Annandale, VA:*









*LeeA3, Toronto, Ontario:*









*lemonstuff, Winston, NC:*









*limesparks, Montclair, NJ:*









*logicallychallenged, Detroit, MI:*









*Lovely Angel, Beaverton, OR:*









*luky_a3, Sunnyvale, CA:*








*McGriddle, Montclair, NJ:*










*mixmaster-mo, Mount Vernon, NY:*









*mookieblaylock, Mississippi:*









*motorsport, New South Wales, AU:*









*ngb_anim8, Merrimack, NH:*









*Notwell, Scottsdale, AZ:*









*OpenSkye, East Coast, US:*









*portishead, Venice, CA:*









*ProjectA3, Anthem, AZ (Fourtitude Project Car):*









*RedA33.2, Danbury, CT:*









*redmoon, London, UK:*









*resnone1, Massachussetts:*









*Rogerthat, Los Angeles, CA/Atlanta, GA:*









*rs3dpl, Heraklion, Greece:*








*Rub-ISH, Baltimore, MD:*








*RyanA3, Philadelphia, PA:*









*si_reading, Manchester, UK:*








*SLEEPERA3, Ambler, PA:*









*Sloth, Sydney AUSTRALIA*









*snaprhead7, Connecticut:*









*snowboardegn, Rockford, IL:*









*SpoolinFSI, Jacksonville, FL:*









*SprintA3, Annapolis, MD:*









*sqcomltwin, Houston, TX:*









*Suspekt, Buggenhout, Belgium:*









*swhbr, Philadelphia, PA:*









*T1noandaudi, Fullerton, CA:*









taoz, Beltsville, MD:








*TD22057, Santa Clarita, CA:*









*ThesuperchargedVR6, Essex, VT:*









*Tommy1finger, Portland, OR:*









*travis06, Fort Wayne, IN:*









*uberR32, Houston, TX:*









*valtorr, Coquitlam, BC:*









*verbalink, San Jose, CA:*








*VR6 NRG, Anthem, AZ:*









vrbrips, Boston, MA:*









vw_streetrider, Westerly, RI:









wagginLawrenceville, GA:*









*wcf3, Shorewood, MN:*









*whizbang18T, Houston, TX:*








*WhyteIncognito, Edmonton, AB:*









*willy_dub, Glasgow, Scotland, UK:*









*xgarage, Atlanta, GA:*









*yam, Santa Clara, CA:*









*zero1, Folsom, CA:*









*ZFXR, Chicago, IL:*












_Modified by irishpride at 5:54 PM 7-30-2008_


----------



## Opcomm (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: A3 (8P) Fourtitude Members Gallery (limesparks)*


----------



## spazmo (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: A3 (8P) Fourtitude Members Gallery (limesparks)*

A couple of pic's..


----------



## influxsg (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: A3 (8P) Fourtitude Members Gallery (limesparks)*

























The car it's not an S3 it's a A3 @.0Tdi 170hp with DSG and S-Line SportPaket Plus, near the car you can see my gf


----------



## Zetetic (Mar 21, 2007)

A little smaller picture than the previous post:








Fresh coat of S100 wax last weekend. Other than the recent window tint, no mods.... I factory ordered with *everything* I would have added as mods to a lesser automobile! Everything except chip tuning, that might be next.


_Modified by Zetetic at 11:31 AM 7/16/2009_


----------



## knaviaux (May 12, 2009)

*A3 (8P) Fourtitude Members Gallery (knaviaux)*

2009 A3 2.0T Quattro, Pasadena, CA:











_Modified by knaviaux at 10:27 AM 10-18-2009_


----------



## dubz1212 (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: A3 (8P) Fourtitude Members Gallery (limesparks)*









Rockford, IL


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: A3 (dubz1212)*


----------



## jgio (May 10, 2008)

2009 a3 sline 
2.0t 6speeD manual
wheels-miro 19x8.5 19x9.5
forged dv spacer







[/URL]/IMG]








[/URL]/IMG]







[/URL]/IMG] 

_Modified by jgio at 9:56 PM 1-15-2010_


_Modified by jgio at 10:06 PM 1-15-2010_


----------



## CVoight87 (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: (jgio)*


----------



## poli84 (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: (CVoight87)*


----------



## atomic80 (Jun 25, 2008)

Here is mine


----------



## a308 (Sep 10, 2008)

atomic80 said:


> Here is mine


 nice jason !!


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)

dargofinch, MN


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Thought i would do an update with the current car*
Project A3 #2 Anthem, AZ


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

*L.A.*
2010 A3 2.0T


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

*Updated with new hosting*

First week: 









First year: 



















Current:


----------



## flieger45 (Jan 8, 2010)

*My A3 and a friends S5*


----------



## fukengruven4f1a6t (Mar 13, 2001)

*New addition*


----------



## caffeine powered (Apr 16, 2007)

Mine this morning...


----------



## quality_sound (May 20, 2002)

What color is this? Murano Green?


----------



## Tsunami69 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Question*

What after market body kit did you install? Nice ride


----------



## vw4evergt (May 19, 2005)

here mine's


----------



## CozmicVW (Jul 13, 2002)




----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

*mine...mine...mine...*


----------



## fuzion (Nov 25, 2005)

from downunder..

08' s3..


----------



## atom0 (Oct 22, 2010)

2011 A3. Lava grey, S-line, quattro, factory rails:


----------



## jay_cat (Apr 12, 2010)

*Audi A3 3.2 on polished A8 Monoblocks*

I painted the slots lava grey pearl. it was a pain masking all four wheels, but well worth it.


----------



## SorryIfarted (Mar 5, 2005)

Heres mine.


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

fuzion said:


> from downunder..
> 
> 08' s3..


 I would give my left nut for that


----------



## VW_ALEX_MKV (May 15, 2009)

Grey D said:


> I would give my left nut for that



LOL.. I would give a nut and a toe. Holy **** that is sexy..


----------



## yonseispeed (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## SniperSA (Mar 20, 2012)

My ride, no mods for now, just did the front footwell retrofit, white LED interior lights.


----------



## TurboChrisB (Feb 25, 2012)

Here's mine as of right now....can't wait to get the Votex front and rear spoilers on.


----------



## Willie Gee (Feb 27, 2012)

now.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Here's my quattro


----------



## mista808 (Apr 30, 2000)

06 2.0t, ksport coilovers, eurosport turbo-back exhaust, 18x8.5 work euroline DH, votex lip kit, blah blah blah...


----------



## Chaffy (May 8, 2012)

*new member*

Hi there!

Here's my car  and because im living in Norway, i only got a 1.6l Ambition, but its a car, right?


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Chaffy said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Here's my car  and because im living in Norway, i only got a 1.6l Ambition, but its a car, right?


Clean and Simple- and it's not just a car- it's an A3 =)


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

*Summertime...*

Almost June in SoCal!


----------



## kjballin (Jun 1, 2012)

*Im new here*


----------



## sfdxsm (Feb 18, 2012)

kjballin said:


>


 Never seen those wheels before, got a straight on shot?


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

I have it for over a year now but never posted here. Here is with summer setup: 



















Winter mode:


----------



## 16V Hare (Aug 6, 2001)

Here's my 2007 A3 3.2Q s-line Sportback........
Its is Lava Grey Pearl and is lowered slightly via an Eibach Pro-kit with Bilstein Sports


----------



## DarthSolim (Jan 11, 2012)

Here's my 2011. 2.0 TDI Quattro


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

APR Stage II+


----------



## Sir Ville (Dec 25, 2011)

*S3 2012*

Wintermode ... :sly:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Updated 

2007 3.2q S-Line










Changes to come.


----------



## asp125 (Nov 15, 2012)

*My 3.2 S-line*


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

First time I've seen a dark blue A3!



asp125 said:


>


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

That is a great picture. . .The contrast of the A3, the other cars, and the architecture is awesome!



DarthSolim said:


> Here's my 2011. 2.0 TDI Quattro


----------



## FlipboyA3 (Jul 20, 2011)

First time posting, but here's my A3:

Before & after









In its current state









With a lil snow added


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

kgw said:


> First time I've seen a dark blue A3!


 I has one.


----------



## Vinaturbo (Apr 6, 2010)

First time posting. 
A3 Sportback 2.0 T from Manaus, Brazil

My car is still pretty much as it was when it left Audi dealership on 2007. I'm its third owner and now it has 54,5k kilometers, I bought it on last june. It's my second A3 and my third turbo VaG, I had a 2000 1.8 Turbo with some mods from 2006 to 2010 and a MKIV Golf GTI with 150 cv from 2004 to 2006. What can I say? I never get tired of these Turbo VAGs.


----------



## Ash B (Mar 5, 2011)

Some photos of my old lava grey 3door A3








[/url]







[/url]







[/url] 







[/url]







[/url]







[/url]







[/url]


----------



## Grimp (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Grimp said:


>


Nice Ride IBIS FTW! Please purchase some spacers


----------



## Grimp (Mar 11, 2011)

tcardio said:


> Nice Ride IBIS FTW! Please purchase some spacers


haha! dont worry thats winter wheels..


----------



## Rathroe (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi guys :wave:
I just purchased this 09 A3 2.0T w/ 6 speed manual this week. Its replacing my 02 Passat as a toy (Passats going to a DD). Totally stock for now but thats not going to last very long :laugh:. ATP 3" DP w/ Magnaflow 16716 cat-back exhaust already ordered with plans to get a Unitronic Stg 2 flash by the end of April along with a Forge "Twintake" CAI.


















Also I have a set of 18" Huffs sitting in my garage that will likely end up on this.


I look forward to talking with you guys and learning more about the A3.


----------



## Diggz92 (May 18, 2013)

Ash B said:


> Some photos of my old lava grey 3door A3
> 
> Thats beautiful.. What were the rim you had on it?


----------



## Diggz92 (May 18, 2013)

Ash B said:


> Some photos of my old lava grey 3door A3
> /QUOTE]
> 
> That's beautiful... What were the rims you had on it?
> ...


----------



## CaptainCaracho (May 27, 2013)

*New Member from Germany*

Hi Guys my name is Nesimi and I'm from Munich in Germany and here my 06 Sportback :wave:


----------



## Audillest (May 27, 2013)

Just did KW V1's, I really enjoy the way they ride.
Just needs the suspension bushings and Miro 111's and I'll be happy.


----------



## mpowertech (Mar 9, 2012)

My 2006 A3
Bath Day.


----------



## MeuTres (Jun 23, 2013)

*My 2008 S-Line*


----------



## TOYPAJ (Sep 30, 2012)

2008 A3 S-line


----------



## lilrdwgn (Aug 15, 2007)

2006 2.0t DSG


----------



## mpowertech (Mar 9, 2012)

*primadonna'd*

Primadonna theme on my 19" BBS Super rs


----------



## VW_ALEX_MKV (May 15, 2009)

*My A3 From Canada*

Here is my A3 from Canada (Read signature for mods)

Need to take picture with a better camera!





Alex


----------



## MaineMoxie (Nov 1, 2013)

*2013 A3 TDI on the day I brought it home (August 2012)*


----------



## GetzA3 (Oct 20, 2013)

Just picked her up last week. I'm loving the new look with the Enkei's. I have a couple more plans for the car.

Custom front lip spolier, chip & resonator delete. A nice rear valance would be sweet as well. Any ideas?

Enjoy!
Thanks
Kerry


----------



## lowinvt (Jun 4, 2013)

*staticcccc a3*


----------



## 20thGTIMAN (Feb 2, 2012)

Before:









After:


----------



## SDaudiA3 (Jan 28, 2014)

New to this forum but I have been on golfmkv for awhile when I had my mkvgti. Picked this up in November 2013 because I was rear-ended by a girl on her cell phone :banghead: Have a few plans to tastefully mod and seeing everyone's cars is a good inspiration. Picture when I received it

- Cole


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

*Mine*


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Tjtalan said:


>


Is your lower valence paint matched as well?

My previous Lava grey wasn't but my replacement Brilliant black is.


----------



## dudeman2111 (Oct 14, 2011)

new to the 8p world but heres my 07 2.0t
before and after


----------



## fefyfo (Mar 27, 2014)

*A3 3.2 Titanium Sprint Blue*

Picked her up a few weeks ago. Only thing i've done are the clear side markers and tint. Coilovers and Hotchkis going in next weekend.

<a href="http://imgur.com/oixWm63"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/oixWm63.jpg" title="Hosted by imgur.com" /></a>


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

fefyfo said:


> Picked her up a few weeks ago. Only thing i've done are the clear side markers and tint. Coilovers and Hotchkis going in next weekend.
> 
> <a href="http://imgur.com/oixWm63"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/oixWm63.jpg" title="Hosted by imgur.com" /></a>


Oh I am jealous.


----------



## monty613 (Apr 27, 2014)

picked her up in Fall/2013 and finally got around to doing a couple things (wheels/tires, Unitronic Stage 1 tune)


----------



## RV85 (Apr 24, 2014)

Here is my 2009, 2T, DSG


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gls 1.8T cali-golf (Oct 22, 2007)

*1st Audi*

:heart:


















Day I drove it home. 08 FSI 2.0, DSG, Premium Pkg. 

I'm thinking new wheels and moar lower this summer


----------



## aledpl (Jul 24, 2014)

*Audi A3 2.0t S-line*


----------



## aledpl (Jul 24, 2014)

*Audi A3 2.0t S-line Next to US-27 FL*

IMG_20140724_155230 by aledpl01, on Flickr


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Have been on Vortex for a while over in the MK1 TT section. Guess I could throw some old(ish) pictures of the grocery getter on here:

2006 2.0T FWD 6 Speed
APR 3 inch DP
APR HPFP
APR Stage 2
BSH PCV to Catch Can
BSH Heat shield
BSH Intake
Forge short shifter
New South Performance Steering Column Boost Gauge

Previous owner installed:
Unknown lowering springs

Have more in the works for her once her little sister (the TT) get's some treatment.




The little sister:


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

*Goldie - 2006 A3 2.0T, Dakar Beige; Richmond, BC, Canada*

Hi folks, we call her Goldie.

18" Alzor 881 Style wheels


----------



## jazz5000 (Apr 8, 2011)

New to the 8p section, Thought id introduce myself by putting up a few pictures of mine:



Test fitment of the new wheels:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

jazz5000 said:


> New to the 8p section, Thought id introduce myself by putting up a few pictures of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> Test fitment of the new wheels:


2 Door on air...

Ain't even fair. 


#naproblems


----------



## toastedzen (Feb 10, 2013)

GetzA3 said:


> Just picked her up last week. I'm loving the new look with the Enkei's.]


Damn, you have these wheels, my friend local had these wheels, now you have me really considering them.


----------



## hot.messA3 (Feb 25, 2015)

New to the forum. This is my baby, i call her Roxanne :heart:










oh, and since its a family affair...










Thats my fiancé's b5s4.

total n00b. bear with me.


----------



## vorsoc (Jul 3, 2015)

*Obligatory Gallery Post*


















His and hers, until silver turned into an A3 after it no longer needed to fit baby seats:


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

vorsoc said:


>




Looks great, is that still Lava Grey or do they call it something else now ?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Bronco said:


> Looks great, is that still Lava Grey or do they call it something else now ?


Looks too blue to be lava, meteor grey? 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Mattt555 (Jul 21, 2015)

Just saying hi, just registered after about 4 years away from vw and vortex. 
Now got an A3 3.2 manual 
Here's a quick pic


----------



## Mattt555 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi, just rejoined after s few years off from vortex with a BMW. 
Just bought an A3 3.2 manual, and loving it. 
Here she is, soon to get new wheels and sportlines.


----------



## arielcastillo (Sep 27, 2011)

From Buenos Aires, Argentina 2.0T FSI in progress


----------



## ChristopherP (Aug 17, 2015)

*Static Audi A3 sportback*

This is my Static audi a3 Sportback , Lowered on Ultra low springs :-D


----------



## beetsport02 (May 4, 2013)

*from mexico a3 Sline bags a3 attraction static*








[/url]audi a3 Sline by bisshoo Larv, en Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]audi a3 Sline by bisshoo Larv, en Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]Audi A3 Sline by bisshoo Larv, en Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]Audi a3 Sline by bisshoo Larv, en Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]audi a3 sline bagged by bisshoo Larv, en Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]audi`s a3 by bisshoo Larv, en Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]audi a3 by bisshoo Larv, en Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]audi a3 by bisshoo Larv, en Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

some really awesome looking cars those last 3 posts above. Keep 'em coming!!!


----------



## gammerx (Nov 24, 2015)

Can those cars even turn???


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

gammerx said:


> Can those cars even turn???


on air...


----------



## OCA3 (Feb 18, 2015)

*2008 Audi A3 S Line 2.0T Revo Stage II Quad Exhaust (Teaser) Video*

Hey All, thought I'd share this video of my A3 that I've been meaning to put a video together for. Here's a couple clips from a parking lot where I included some exhaust sound clips. The video came out alright I guess but atleast its something..
Anyways. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQEXJl2MrC4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQEXJl2MrC4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQEXJl2MrC4


----------



## adlerlaxking (Oct 28, 2013)

Still stock... for now. 2013, 23K miles.

166 by adlerlaxking, on Flickr


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

adlerlaxking said:


> Still stock... for now. 2013, 23K miles.




Looks great ! Nice background. Kinda Ponto style photo :wave::thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Clean start for sure! Look forward to seeing what you do with it. 

And thanks Bronco lol


----------



## adlerlaxking (Oct 28, 2013)

Bronco said:


> Looks great ! Nice background. Kinda Ponto style photo :wave::thumbup:


Thanks! It's a tattoo shops building and that's an original piece by one of their artists.. Love the colors!



Ponto said:


> Clean start for sure! Look forward to seeing what you do with it.
> 
> And thanks Bronco lol


Thanks man! I'm excited to start!


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

20thGTIMAN said:


>


Hey Joe! :wave:

I've maybe posted in here once, so hi...

Here's my bagged 3.2L 
IMG_0268 by Andrew Miotke, on Flickr

IMG_1138 by Andrew Miotke, on Flickr


----------



## Giyome (Dec 24, 2015)

There is my A3 2009 s-line 2.0tfsi Quattro DSG from Qc, Canada

Stage 2 ECU+DSG

KW V1 are in the garage and ready to be installed in march ^^ when the snow is gone.

I sold my 17inchs to put 19 inchs for spring. Alot of change is coming.


----------



## SerGun (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi guys! 
Here's my 2009 a3 in full S3 body kit. Have huge plans, air is next 
Unfortunately I've got rough road package with my car so it still seems like Q3 :banghead:

11 by Sergun T, on Flickr

DSC_5965 by Sergun T, on Flickr

Hope I can show my a3 on air and nice wheels shortly!


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello All,
Just got my A3. Long time Audi owner though. Coming from the B5/C5 world. Have built RS6 Avant. Sold my stage 3 b5 s4 for the A3 3.2 titanium. Gonna need some more power lol









Rory - Audi Customization Specialist


----------



## Audilove88 (Sep 26, 2016)

New Audi owner here!


----------



## Audilove88 (Sep 26, 2016)

I also started a thread here

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php#/forumsite/21302/topics/8233465?page=1


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Audilove88 said:


> I also started a thread here
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php#/forumsite/21302/topics/8233465?page=1



Looking great Audilove88 but the link does not work for me


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are my 2 beasts. Getting hard into the 8p. Stay tuned on my build thread.

-Avantwerks Audi Customization Specialist


----------



## Bill_Odoowod (Aug 31, 2016)

A couple shots from yesterday afternoon.


----------



## VWRally (Oct 7, 2016)

Just put a new engine in my 07 S Line, so now I officially am an a3 owner


----------



## MurkyRivers (Dec 4, 2016)

Hey there! Big time AZ member here but the 8P section is completely dead. Decided to sign up and hang out here for the A3 

The A3 has been on the back burner while the B6 has been getting some much deserved love. Time to bring the A3 up to the front.


----------



## kados (Jun 2, 2017)

Looks great! Wish we didn't need to have front plates in NJ. Looks so much cleaner with out the plate.


----------



## sycam (Feb 21, 2010)

Hello All , i'm come from Taiwan ^^


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

*TT'd out...*

TT Alcantara seats, TT steering wheel, and TT black vents


----------



## Banky Edwards (Jan 4, 2001)

*Project A3*

























2012 Audi A3 Sline 2.0t TSI

Performance:
Eurodyne Stage 2 ECU Tune
Eurodyne Stage 2 DSG Tune
S3 all aluminum Intercooler 
S3 Turbo outlet pipe
CTS Throttle pipe
USP Motorsports intake pipe 
w/custom short ram air intake
CTS 3” catless downpipe
Custom 3” exhaust w/resonator no muffler
ECS Tuning turbo muffler delete 
Integrated Engineering Catch Can
Forge Motorsports DV
R8 coilpacks w/ red R8 wire loom
NGK Iridium Ix spark plugs
P3 digital boost gauge
ST X Coilovers
MKVI GTI front brake calipers w/ EBC green/yellow performance pads front and back.
Slotted rear rotors
ECS Tuning Street Guard skid plate 

Visual:
Radi8 r8a10 19x8.5 et 45 wrapped in 255/35 contis
RS3 style grill
S3 style mirror caps
Euro aspherical blindspot mirrors
UroTuning rear wiper delete
Maxton Designs rear spoiler lip
Kenwood Radio DMX7705S
Rear Backup Camera
Rexing V1P Front/Rear Facing Dash Cams
Cobra XRS-9470 Radar Detector
Retrofitted three spoke steering wheel with extended DSG paddle shifters
Retrofitted RS3 (8v) turbine style air vents
MKV GTI Aluminum gas/brake pedals 
Retrofitted MKII TT dead pedal
BFI GS2 red perforated leather DSG shift knob
S3 aluminum shifter surround
RS3 style leather wrapped bolsters 
Rubber floor mats and trunk liner
Porsche aluminum oil cap w/blackout water reservoir and coolant caps
ECS Tuning Aluminum oil dipstick 
LED Interior/license plate and reverse lights
Sylvania hyper-white head light bulbs
Sylvania FogVision yellow fog light bulbs and Lamin-X Film


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is my ride been meaning to make a build thread.
Instagram is @audijedi. <---for videos

● 2008 Audi A3 Quattro
● Black Optics Package(Titanium Package)
● Black suede leather 2012 TDI interior complete
● Cold Weather Package (heated seats, mirrors)
● Open sky dual moon roof
● Bose sound system
● Factory Stronic DSG shifter Upgrade
● 034Motorsport stage 3 turbo kit
● 034Motorsport billet fuel rail
● Precision 6262 ball bearing turbo (latest billet wheel design)
● 034Motorsport Compression dropping cyl head spacer kit
● Supertech Inconel exhaust valves
● ARP Head stud kit
● Supertech valve springs
● 034Motorsport billet intake manifold kit
● Custom 3.5” exhaust with HFC
● Custom light weight front mount intercooler
● 850cc EV-14 injectors
● FP34 surge tank and fuel pump
● DW65v in-tank fuel pump
● ECU Calibrations for: 91, 104 Gasoline, and E85
● Stage 3 DSG Calibrations
● Haldex adjustable rear differential controller, with remote
● TTRS front brake upgrade
● Stainless brake line upgrade
● KW Club Sport Variant 3 suspension, with front camber/caster plates
● 034Motorsport dog bone insert
● 034Motorsport billet dog bone mount arm
● 034Motorsport Rear sway bar
● 034Motorsport rear trailing arm bearings
● 034Motorsport rear sway bar links
● 034Motorsport rear upper adjustable control arms
● TTRS front control arm bushing upgrade
● 034Motorsport street density engine/trans mounts
● 18x8.5" VMR V810 Wheels
● Lots of surprised people
● Has put down ~550whp on 034Motorsport dyno, 615+ on others
● 10.96 ¼ Mile @ 127.5mph

Next on the list is a full S3 body conversion and a rear brake upgrade.


----------



## kevichar (Nov 15, 2002)

06 FSI 6SPD FWD









Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

I've had my 2007 A3 S-Line DSG since 2007 and didn't post much because I didn't really do much to the car for a long while. Performance wise, didn't feel the need to chip because torque is absolutely fantastic and I just don't drive in an area where I can move in a "spirited" fashion. Too much risk with lousy drivers and cops. Up to now, I've done the following:

Faux silver satin finish aftermarket side mirror covers
Euro headlight switch cluster with aluminum ring accent
Euro tails with amber turn signal
Enabled rear fog light, driver's side
Enabled key fob for windows: hold lock--all windows up; hold unlock--all windows down
Stainless steel pedals & dead-pedal
Fixed armrest latch issue with magnetic closure
Replaced rear license plate light sockets (OEM melted) and installed LED lights
Replaced dated 2007 OEM rims with 2010 OEM rims.
Rear anti-sway bar

Planned work: Replace front grille (damaged) with blackout style; convert single-DIN to double-DIN; CAI; LED tails; upgrade interior lighting


----------



## bangarng (Aug 24, 2017)

Current Status:


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tyfnfvw (Oct 1, 2018)

Nice photos wow. Thx for sharing.


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

Tjtalan said:


>


Did you ever have to repaint the front or rear passenger door? The silver paint looks like it has a slightly different shade to it, from one door to the next. I know metallic paint does pose a challenge when repainting, with some colors more difficult than others.


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

absolutt said:


> Did you ever have to repaint the front or rear passenger door? The silver paint looks like it has a slightly different shade to it, from one door to the next. I know metallic paint does pose a challenge when repainting, with some colors more difficult than others.


I’ve only owned the car for about a year. But the left rear door and quarter have obviously been repaired at some point, No evidence other then the paint matching. The car will be repainted when the mechanical stuff is done.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevichar (Nov 15, 2002)

My A3









Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


----------



## tyfnfvw (Oct 1, 2018)

Nice car photos guys.


----------



## prbsco (Nov 2, 2016)

New owner stock 2008 A3 3.2 Quattro


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

prbsco said:


> New owner stock 2008 A3 3.2 Quattro


Looks nice and good that you got the S-Line package. DSG or manual? What mileage is on it?


----------



## prbsco (Nov 2, 2016)

absolutt said:


> Looks nice and good that you got the S-Line package. DSG or manual? What mileage is on it?


Thanks. 65K miles and DSG. Just did the United Motorsports tripple (ECU,DSG and Haldex) tune.....and now at the dealer for the 75K service.


----------



## strangetdi (Feb 5, 2002)

prbsco said:


> Thanks. 65K miles and DSG. Just did the United Motorsports tripple (ECU,DSG and Haldex) tune.....and now at the dealer for the 75K service.


What is the Haldex part of the triple? I assume the ECU and DSG are software tunes.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

strangetdi said:


> What is the Haldex part of the triple? I assume the ECU and DSG are software tunes.


There's a haldex race controller. You can adjust the split of fwd VS. Rwd

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## prbsco (Nov 2, 2016)

strangetdi said:


> What is the Haldex part of the triple? I assume the ECU and DSG are software tunes.


See below From United Motorsports website. Since I am basically a kid at heart....I also added spark cut. 

Haldex Performance Software

United Motorsport Haldex software has hundreds of hours of calibration work and custom strategical control. This software is flashed directly into the Haldex control unit, not into the engines ECU; it will work with all engine ECU software and is not transmission specific. The same torque will be transferred whether your vehicle is manual or automatic. Unlike other available controllers It will also work on diesel models. It does not require any external devices to switch mode; this is all taken care of automatically inside our software.

Modes Available:

Performance Mode: When requesting the most performance from your car, our software passes more torque to the rear than ANY other controller. While still retaining drive-ability and keeping with in hardware limits. Performance requested is based on pedal position. The harder you press the pedal, the more torque our software will transfer to the rear.

ECO Mode: While cruising our software decouples any drive to the rear, this creates better fuel economy while cruising. This decreases wear on an expensive non serviceable part. ECO mode is automatically engaged when your car moving along the road at steady speed, the same for throttle position. For Example, if you are driving down the road at a steady 70 mph this will engage ECO mode. At any point, if wheel spin is detected, 4wd will be engaged.

Variable Brake Distribution: While braking the software applies appropriate torque to the rear. This makes the car more stable in a hard braking situation. A MAJOR part of this control is vehicle speed, which prevents any binding of the drive train whilst steering at ANY low speeds (ie trying to park the car). This is also true of left foot braking, unlike stock.


----------



## K3V11N (Aug 15, 2001)

New owner. Loving it so far!

2010 A Quattro S Line 2.0T









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

K3V11N said:


> New owner. Loving it so far!
> 
> 2010 A Quattro S Line 2.0T



What's not to love !!

Looks great, enjoy and welcome to the A3 8P family !!


Cheers,


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

My second shot at A3 8P





... and my old


----------



## Artifacts in Motion (Jul 2, 2013)

K3V11N said:


> New owner. Loving it so far!
> 
> 2010 A Quattro S Line 2.0T
> 
> ...


Looks like a twin of mine! Unless that's Volcano Metallic rather than Meteor

2010 Meteor Grey Audi A3 6MT by Harrison Bade, on Flickr

(Also up for sale hint hint  )


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Figured I would post a pic of the car that started the love affair.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Some older pics of Goldie ...


Celebrating her 10th birthday with Vancouver Audi Club (she got a picture cake !!!) :laugh:












Goldie at work:












On the shores of Pacific:












On top of the world:











Cheers,


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Looking good there Tjtalan !! 👍


----------



## strangetdi (Feb 5, 2002)

Here’s mine:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

strangetdi said:


> Here’s mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another good looking one !!  Are those 19" wheels ?


----------



## strangetdi (Feb 5, 2002)

Bronco said:


> Another good looking one !!  Are those 19" wheels ?


Thanks Bronco. They are 19s. 3SDM's 0.01s, 42 offset, rubs on bigger bumps.









0.01 - 18" 19" 20" - 3SDM | Street & Forged Alloy Wheels







www.3sdm.co.uk


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

strangetdi said:


> rubs on bigger bumps.


Just keep your girlfriend(s) slim and you’ll be fine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Still rollin'...


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Cabin:


----------



## SLAMA38PIG (Mar 15, 2021)

A few recent pics…


----------



## SLAMA38PIG (Mar 15, 2021)

A little list as well.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

SLAMA38PIG, very elegant, smooth car and an impressive list !!


----------



## SLAMA38PIG (Mar 15, 2021)

Bronco said:


> SLAMA38PIG, very elegant, smooth car and an impressive list !!


Thank you very much, I try to keep it classy and clean. It is my daily and sadly no enclosure, but I work it out.
I also have the first 8 items on my planned list, just need to source some time.


----------



## MachRc (May 1, 2013)

my A3 slammed on Ultimos,
I love this car for my daily, so much that Im actaully working on every aspect of it to keep it around long as I can.


----------



## Bullittproof98 (7 mo ago)

Let’s get this thread rolling again.

My new to me 2009 3.2 S-Line with 48,000miles.
Looking forward to the essentials wheels, coilovers, and exhaust.


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Bullittproof98 said:


> Let’s get this thread rolling again.
> 
> My new to me 2009 3.2 S-Line with 48,000miles.
> Looking forward to the essentials wheels, coilovers, and exhaust.
> View attachment 192707


Nice! There weren't that many 3.2 facelift. Nice color too...


----------



## Bullittproof98 (7 mo ago)

Thanks, yea I lucked out and found this one at a dealer in NC. Didn’t realize how rare the facelift 3.2 was until the night before my appointment.
Beautiful driveway you have there!



Evo V said:


> Nice! There weren't that many 3.2 facelift. Nice color too...
> 
> View attachment 192916


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Here are a few more recent pics:


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

Evo V said:


> Nice! There weren't that many 3.2 facelift. Nice color too...
> 
> View attachment 192916


 Real nice! 

Mine are a similar pair--Black TT but Mk2 & coupe; same-colour A3 also have big brakes on it


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Audi'sRevenge said:


> Real nice!
> 
> Mine are a similar pair--Black TT but Mk2 & coupe; same-colour A3 also have big brakes on it


I almost picked up MKII TT coupe but my wife was very vocal about it... so I bought crashed MK III TT and rebuilt it


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Bullittproof98 said:


> Let’s get this thread rolling again.
> 
> My new to me 2009 3.2 S-Line with 48,000miles.
> Looking forward to the essentials wheels, coilovers, and exhaust.
> View attachment 192707



Rare car, 3.2 facelift. I'd be really tempted to go with an RS body kit.


----------



## sagemk2 (Jan 13, 2006)

My recently acquired 2006 A3 VR6 in arctic white. I also own a 2007 A3 VR6 in ibis white


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

sagemk2 said:


> My recently acquired 2006 A3 VR6 in arctic white. I also own a 2007 A3 VR6 in ibis white
> View attachment 232133
> View attachment 232134
> 
> ...


This is a sweet ride. I've been procrastinating but is time to paint and install my S3 bumper, side skirts and door blades.


----------



## sagemk2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Evo V said:


> This is a sweet ride. I've been procrastinating but is time to paint and install my S3 bumper, side skirts and door blades.


Thank you. The S3 look is definately my preference


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

sagemk2 said:


> My recently acquired 2006 A3 VR6 in arctic white. I also own a 2007 A3 VR6 in ibis white
> 
> View attachment 232132


Nice car, I'm assuming from the HPA liquid intake you're running a twin turbo setup in that. Did you buy it built or build it. Also, love the fact you're running an OEM S3 front bumper. I've had my 3.2 for 11 years and have yet to find that bumper.


----------



## sagemk2 (Jan 13, 2006)

ceese said:


> Nice car, I'm assuming from the HPA liquid intake you're running a twin turbo setup in that. Did you buy it built or build it. Also, love the fact you're running an OEM S3 front bumper. I've had my 3.2 for 11 years and have yet to find that bumper.


It is a single turbo HPA kit. the 20th Anniversary kit. I bought the car as is, but was familiar with the previous owner and the work that went into it. My understanding about the OE front bumper/skirts/valance is it was ordered from Europe around 5-6 years ago.


----------

